# Dressing Tips



## Jenniferfashion (Jun 21, 2021)

The story that your costume tells is just the beginning so far. Cultivating insight and learning It is important to pay attention to dressing and dressing. Not only do they bring material results, but these habitual thoughts play an important role in our lives. What else have you overlooked? Your financial situation? Your friend? your health? 

I don't know your situation, but I tend to ignore the things that scare me, and ignore the parts that make me full of restlessness, anxiety, and irritability. This is an unwise idea. When fear controls our behavior (or we are too confident without any fear), the result must not be very good. If you don't pay attention, this lifestyle habit may have a bad effect. However, keeping snacks appropriately will bring good results. 

The impact of inattention is as great as that of paying attention. This principle is also correct when applied to clothing issues. Clothing matching based on fear and carelessness is basically poor, because one loophole can lead to another loophole. If there is a mess in the closet, you cannot simply close the closet door and other life will not be affected. Or to put it another way, the way you do something is the way you do everything. Think about the caution required to drink traditional Japanese tea, and think about the etiquette of wearing a kimono. Why do Japanese spend so much time in these ceremonies? It is to cultivate a kind of ubiquitous elegance from behavior to every aspect of life. Similarly, you can use fashion to treat life with all your heart. 

Soon, you will consciously decide what clothes you wear every day, and decide how the single products are combined into a whole. This kind of attention will affect how everyone in contact with you thinks of you, and thus affect your destiny. This impact is immeasurable.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Added paragraphs for readability.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

splathead said:


> Added paragraphs for readability.


Thanks! Now can you fix the horrible translation?


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

DrivingZiggy said:


> Thanks! Now can you fix the horrible translation?


I'm pretty sure it says that I should get naked and drink tequila (not necessarily in that order), but I might be biased and/or just lost in translation 🍹


----------



## Buchigon (10 mo ago)

My fears related to the way I look and how people see me turned out to be disastrous for me. Now I have to deal with anxiety problems and I take professional treatment. It's easier for me to cope with all the good-looking fear because I decided to give it a try to these methods Treatment for Anxiety Disorder | FHE Health Florida but I understand that my anxiety won't be fully treated. I even take natural options for treatment such as meditation, breathing exercises, yoga, and acupuncture. And you know, I understood that it also helps me get inspired for better looks: I look better, fitter and I get dressed in a better way. Slowly getting back to normal.


----------

